# Help needed from experts in Germany :)



## spmab (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello dear friends,

I hope that someone can help me with my doubt.

I currently live in Belgium with my legal partner (we have a partnership contract). In September we will be moving to Germany. She is non-Eu and I am Belgian. She will be working as a guest scientist at the LMU. From what I understood, our partnership will not be valid in Germany (even though it should be because of the EU treaties)

I am slightly worried. I had a job offer that collapsed, so now I will be moving without a job. I read that Germany is a bit complicated to provide resident rights, even to EU citizens, if they don´t fulfil specific requirements such as having a job.

We do have some savings that I can use as "proof" that I can sustain myself, but I am still worried. 

I also know that I will have to register in a private health insurance, but this is another problem.

So, I will be a EU citizen supported by a non-EU citizen in Munich. Did anyone else ever had such situation? How was the registration process?

Thank you!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

spmab said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> I hope that someone can help me with my doubt.
> 
> ...




Just a few questions to clarify:

Your partner has a work visa for Germany?

You will be living in the same household?

If the answer to both questions is yes, I don´t see a problem for either of you. As a Belgian citizen you have right of abode. Just register your address after moving to Munich and that´s it. The only thing you could not do directly upon arrival is claim contribution-based benefits (unemployment benefit and such). 

If you are in receipt of jobseeker´s allowance in Belgium, go to your local job centre and have them give you the forms for getting your allowance paid out for three months after moving to Germany as a jobseeker in another EU country!

The only problem I see could be health insurance. Your partner will be insured through her job but if you are not officially married or in a civil partnership, you can´t claim free family insurance.


----------



## spmab (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for the fast answer!

She will not have a specific work visa, but in fact she will be on a "Guest Scientist" visa. We will be living on the same household.

I don´t have any plans on going on social benefits system. I think that it´s not fair to milk the German government  I have a reasonably good job in Brussels that I will be leaving in order to move with her.

I still have hopes to find a job in this month... as I work with IT there is always a hope.

I hope to find some private insurance... I will be in contact with a broker this afternoon to see if he can propose me something.

I will update this thread as this might help other people in such a strange scenario as mine.

Tks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

spmab said:


> Thank you for the fast answer!
> 
> She will not have a specific work visa, but in fact she will be on a "Guest Scientist" visa. We will be living on the same household.
> 
> ...


No problem 

As long as your partner has some kind of visa/document to prove that she has the right to live and work in Germany, she will be fine and you can live in Germany if you chose to do so anyhow; so you´re all set  One of our friends is Belgian and he never had a problem living/working/studying here.

The Meldebehörde (place where you register your address within 14 days of moving) will only be concerned with a current tenancy agreement, not whether you have a job or other means of income.

I´d try to get health insurance that´s easy to cancel, because you will have to take out German health insurance as soon as you find a job in Germany.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Schweizer (Jul 12, 2012)

I think living under the same roof is already enough (together with the registered contract). At least by Schengen law. As you're not German, everything should be easier anyway 

Like me, I am Swiss, living Switzerland they gave me hell of time to legalize my Non-EU wife here. Friend of mine is Brit, his wife from the same country, same conditions, he just went down a smooth ride!


----------

